# Goldrecovery.us changes



## lazersteve (Aug 29, 2007)

All,

Over the past few days I've made some changes to my website backend scripting and format . Let me know what you think and if you have any problems with any of the scripting. I'm especially interested in any feedback from our members who use Macs.

Thanks for helping me test my updates and keep an eye out for my upcoming videos....


http://www.goldrecovery.us

Thanks!

Steve


----------



## aflacglobal (Aug 29, 2007)

I like the Collapsible format to hide the videos and make the page smaller. :wink:


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 29, 2007)

Ralph,

Did you get any javascript messages or errors?

Did the updated page fully draw with each click of the "show" links?

Steve


----------



## aflacglobal (Aug 29, 2007)

I opened, closed, click and viewed. All with no problems or tweaks.

:wink:


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 29, 2007)

Steve,
Everything worked fine for me.
Looks good.
Jim


----------



## junkelly (Aug 30, 2007)

Worked without error messages on my Mac with Safari browser.

-junkelly


----------

